# Bettaboy11's Poem Requests



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hello!
I thought it would be fun to make short poems about your fish. I made two poems threads before, so now I'll try another.
The poems will just be fun, very short, little rhyming poems. They will, most likely be less then 15 lines each.
To request a poem, first post a picture of your betta. Then, give me some information about the betta, his/her personality, etc.
Feel free to request more than one poem, or one poem for more than one fish!
:-D


----------

